# Ear Plucking -- Nasty, Painful Ear Infection



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola is 2 1/2 years old. I usually don't pluck her ears. She has never had an ear infection, until the last 3 weeks. Now she has a nasty yeast infection, that really, really blew up. Lots of vet visits, with no positive outcome. I finally took her back to an old timer vet here in Houston. He anesthetized her Monday so her ears could be cleaned properly with no trauma to her. This guy, is a no-nonsense guy. I don't want to bore you all with the details, but this well-seasoned vet said, "Plucking ears can often lead to more problems if there is any infection brewing. The small skin trauma from pulling hair out of the ear can cause more problems." I suspect there are other comments and opinions here.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with your Vet! All it takes is what is usually harmless bacteria to start trouble in an 'irritated by pulling out hair' ear! I've never plucked Molly's ears, I do keep them trimmed close though, and she's never had an ear infection ! itty bitty baby nail scissors work safely in her tiny ear openings!
I do hope Lola's ears clear up quickly! Ear infections are painful!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Lola! I hope it resolves soon. Hate to think of her in pain or the added drama of anesthesia for a rampant infection. Gentle hugs from me and many subservient play bows from Buck.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor Lola....what an uncomfortable situation!

My old poodle mix, Rose, had a never ending cycle of ear infections for her first three years of life. Medications of all kinds never helped.

Finally, when we were between infections, a friend who had poodles her whole life gave me a "recipe" that I swear by.

1/3 white vinegar, 1/3 rubbing alcohol, 1/3 water. Shake well and warm up before using on the dog. I put hot water in a big cup and set the bottle in it to warm it up. Test to make sure it is not too hot.

Flush the ears well with this mixture, do it outside so they can shake the excess out. I wash off the outside of the ear as it smells of vinegar.

Once a day for a week....once a week for a month....once a month thereafter.

You must NEVER use this when they have an active infection...it will be terribly painful.

Rose never had an infection the rest of her life.

Poppy has HUGE wads of stinky hair growing in her ears....I have cleaned them, the groomer who has poodles herself, has plucked only the big wads out and I have just yesterday mixed up this potion. I will wait a while before using....just making sure of no existing infection.

The theory is that the vinegar kills yeast and bacteria and the alcohol dries out the interior.

My old time vet has approved.

Best wishes for a quick recovery for dear Cousin Lola from me and Poppy


----------



## Zorkon (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe, Viking Queen. My first Standard Poodle had horrible ear infections. I could have used the recipe for him. I couldn't count the number of times the infections recurred. I think I paid the mortgage on my vet's house with all the visits I made for his ears. When his ears were quiet, I would pluck them because that was what everyone thought you were supposed to do. In retrospect, I think that plucking them contributed to the problem. I have never plucked the ears of the two Standards I have now. One is almost 14 and the other is 7. They have never had one minute of trouble with their ears. I trim the fur in their ear canals and that's it.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hope Lola is feeling better soon, and I agree with your vet about plucking ears.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I have heard of the water, alcohol, vinegar solution. Once her ears are "healthy", I will try it, especially after a bath. Beagles also have ear issues, so I will keep it in mind for Star too. My old timer vet also said, "you notice animals in the wild don't have floppy ears". "What does that tell you?"


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good point! I did have a few ear issues with my Scotties, but they were allergy related.


----------



## phabisohn (Apr 21, 2016)

My standard poodle, also Lola, had the same problem. Recurrent painful ear infections. She was regularly groomed and ears cleaned per vet instructions. After many trips to the vet and courses of antibiotics with about 3 outbreaks a year. Finally the vet suggested an operation to remove her eardrum. Of course she would be deaf in that ear but no more infections. Well that seemed drastic so I brought her a specialty hospital with a doggy dermatologist. She worked a miracle. She cultured it and gave her deep cleaning she taught me an ear cleaning technique but the surprise was her recommendation for prescription dog food. Now we already had her on an expensive grain free human grade dog food but she said the prescription was a must and no scraps. That was 7 years ago. Never again did she get an infection. I would have never thought the ear infection was food allergy. She informed me it is almost always food allergies. I share this because it was life changing for her. She is now 12 and I periodically clean her ears and I do find little debris but the pain and smell has never returned. (Oh I do slip her an occasional scrap)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am really sorry Lola has had such a bad bout with her ears. It sounds like the old vet did right by her though. I hope it all clears up without complication now.

Lily does just fine without ear plucking, but Javelin has incredibly hairy ears and they literally get plugged up if I don't keep after them. I am hoping that after I start cooking and get him off the kibble which includes oatmeal (one of his positive sensitivities ) that his ears will get less clogged and can change the regime with him somewhat.


----------



## amberneill (Oct 14, 2016)

*Allergy related ear trouble?*



phabisohn said:


> My standard poodle, also Lola, had the same problem. Recurrent painful ear infections. She was regularly groomed and ears cleaned per vet instructions. After many trips to the vet and courses of antibiotics with about 3 outbreaks a year. Finally the vet suggested an operation to remove her eardrum. Of course she would be deaf in that ear but no more infections. Well that seemed drastic so I brought her a specialty hospital with a doggy dermatologist. She worked a miracle. She cultured it and gave her deep cleaning she taught me an ear cleaning technique but the surprise was her recommendation for prescription dog food. Now we already had her on an expensive grain free human grade dog food but she said the prescription was a must and no scraps. That was 7 years ago. Never again did she get an infection. I would have never thought the ear infection was food allergy. She informed me it is almost always food allergies. I share this because it was life changing for her. She is now 12 and I periodically clean her ears and I do find little debris but the pain and smell has never returned. (Oh I do slip her an occasional scrap)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Phabisohn, Thank you so much for sharing. My boy Bruno is having terrible trouble with his ears right now. What type of food was Lola eating before and what is the name of the prescription dog food she has been on since? Bruno is having his second infection this year and his eyes are red so I think it could be allergy related.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

amberneill said:


> phabisohn said:
> 
> 
> > My standard poodle, also Lola, had the same problem. Recurrent painful ear infections. She was regularly groomed and ears cleaned per vet instructions. After many trips to the vet and courses of antibiotics with about 3 outbreaks a year. Finally the vet suggested an operation to remove her eardrum. Of course she would be deaf in that ear but no more infections. Well that seemed drastic so I brought her a specialty hospital with a doggy dermatologist. She worked a miracle. She cultured it and gave her deep cleaning she taught me an ear cleaning technique but the surprise was her recommendation for prescription dog food. Now we already had her on an expensive grain free human grade dog food but she said the prescription was a must and no scraps. That was 7 years ago. Never again did she get an infection. I would have never thought the ear infection was food allergy. She informed me it is almost always food allergies. I share this because it was life changing for her. She is now 12 and I periodically clean her ears and I do find little debris but the pain and smell has never returned. (Oh I do slip her an occasional scrap)
> ...


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I use a mild solution of Dawn dish detergent and water in Lola's ears. I then massage her ears, rinse and gently clean her ears with cotton. After her ears are completely dry, I use an ear powder (Four Paws Dog Ear Powder, but there are many out there). I clip the inside of her ear leather and scissor the very outside of the ear opening. I DO NOT pluck hair from down in the ear canal. I do this twice a month and if I don't she gets a lot of wax that eventually will cause problems. But, I would only do this if my dog was totally free from infection as a maintenance only.


----------

